# Sling Keeps Signing Me Into The Wrong Account



## Genistas (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello, I am experiencing an infuriating problem with sling on my TiVo stream. When I open sling it signs me out of my active paid sling account and signs me into the one associated with the TiVo account, which is not an active account.

The even more annoying part is that once I log out and then login again with the correct account, it just brings me back to the login screen asking me to sign in. I can then restart the TiVo and open sling with the correct account already logged in. But once I exit the sling app it signs me back out and into the wrong account.

I have cleared all data and cache in the sling app, and even did a complete factory reset on the TiVo device. I logged into sling before logging into the TiVo and it worked great for a couple of days until I finally logged into the TiVo and it immediately started logging me in to sling with that account.

Does anybody have any ideas how I can resolve this? It's seriously takes me five or six minutes to log into sling every time I want to watch it. Thank you!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Strange, maybe the Sling account linking on the TiVo side is pointing to the wrong account?


----------



## Rod Salter (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the exact same issue. I have three TiVo Stream 4K’s and only one of them does this. I’ve chatted/called both TiVo and Sling and every step they walked me through didn’t work. I’ve factory reset my TiVo Stream 4K as well. I’ve asked Sling to completely remove my old email but they won’t do it (unless I live in California or Nevada). I may have to buy another TiVo Stream 4K and hope it resolves the issue.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I had this same issue. Had to factory wipe my tivo and loose all apps and settings. New setup like you did when you got it


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Go to Tivo account online and de register it from sling.


----------

